# Georgia Counties with Bear



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 12, 2021)

Anyone have a list or website with the list of Georgia counties with a bear population?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Addicted to Antlers (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone ever saw a bear in Crawford county? Next county over from Bibb highlighted on the map.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 15, 2021)

Addicted to Antlers said:


> Anyone ever saw a bear in Crawford county? Next county over from Bibb highlighted on the map.



This map has all the sightings, all the little black dots.


----------



## splatek (Mar 16, 2021)

Dang Charlie, you have it all. 
Do you happen to know when the bear harvest reports are released for this past season?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

splatek said:


> Dang Charlie, you have it all.
> Do you happen to know when the bear harvest reports are released for this past season?



I just emailed Adam to see when he normally puts that out.  I normally get the final deer program report out in the summer in advance of our federal reporting period.  We're also looking at reporting bear harvest through Game Check, so you'll have real-time access to it in the near future.


----------



## splatek (Mar 16, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> I just emailed Adam to see when he normally puts that out.  I normally get the final deer program report out in the summer in advance of our federal reporting period.  We're also looking at reporting bear harvest through Game Check, so you'll have real-time access to it in the near future.



That’s awesome. Thanks.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 16, 2021)

we have had bears on our property in Jasper co since 2012


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

splatek said:


> Dang Charlie, you have it all.
> Do you happen to know when the bear harvest reports are released for this past season?



Adam said it should be ready in a couple of weeks, barring any unforeseen issues.  He said feel free to contact him in the interim if you need anything.


----------



## ejm (Mar 16, 2021)

Charlie, never seen it on a map, any word on bears at Ft. Stewart? Thanks.


----------



## twoheartedale (Mar 16, 2021)

ejm said:


> Charlie, never seen it on a map, any word on bears at Ft. Stewart? Thanks.



I know there have been sightings and a few road kills in Bulloch Co.  A few years ago I saw a large bear on I-16 dead, Right near Evans and Bulloch Co. line.  

I know this isn't exactly Stewart, but it's not too far.  I'm sure it is safe to assume they have traveled through Stewart to get to Bulloch Co.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> This map has all the sightings, all the little black dots.



Well they ain't got my sightings, how do i get my sightings reported on there?

Around 2011 there was a dead one on the side of Hwy316 near the Appalachee River crossing,  and around 2012 I saw two on Redlands WMA crossing the Apalachee river at Tremble/Tribble Bridge Rd where the decommissioned rifle range is. Maybe some kind of Apalachee River population.

I also saw clear bear tracks this winter at Clybel in a field right off the horse trail, right before you cross the first creek. Not the same as seeing the actual bear, but it was a bear track.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 16, 2021)

C., also I don't see any black dots on that map, are you referencing another map?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 16, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> C., also I don't see any black dots on that map, are you referencing another map?



They are tiny little black triangles, I can see them in the map where you quoted my post.  As far as how to report sightings, you would have to contact Adam Hammond our bear biologist.


----------



## NMH5050 (Mar 16, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> we have had bears on our property in Jasper co since 2012View attachment 1072353



What part of Jasper county is that? Do you see them often there? I am off of 300.


----------



## bilgerat (Mar 16, 2021)

were off 83 near the river, get pics of at least one every year


----------



## Midnight Heat (Mar 17, 2021)

Didn't see this guy reported......Towns County


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 17, 2021)

Midnight Heat said:


> Didn't see this guy reported......Towns CountyView attachment 1072589



The dots represent sightings outside their normal range.  The green areas are their known range.


----------



## Midnight Heat (Mar 18, 2021)

I have had that guy on my game cameras in my yard for a couple years now.  But it's a little unsettling when he walks past under our back deck with only the window separating us!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 18, 2021)

Midnight Heat said:


> I have had that guy on my game cameras in my yard for a couple years now.  But it's a little unsettling when he walks past under our back deck with only the window separating us!



We've got a bear season, whack him!


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 20, 2021)

C.Killmaster said:


> They are tiny little black triangles, I can see them in the map where you quoted my post.  As far as how to report sightings, you would have to contact Adam Hammond our bear biologist.



Odd thing. The black dots weren't visible on my windows laptop or my iphone, but I'm logged in on my chromebook and I see them now very clearly.


And it validates exactly where I've seen them before too. A cluster along the Apalachee River, and another around Charlie Elliot.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 20, 2021)

Fletch_W said:


> Odd thing. The black dots weren't visible on my windows laptop or my iphone, but I'm logged in on my chromebook and I see them now very clearly.
> 
> 
> And it validates exactly where I've seen them before too. A cluster along the Apalachee River, and another around Charlie Elliot.



Strange, never hear of a picture doing that on different computers.  Glad you could finally see them!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2021)

For the first time, I've seen several trail camera pics of bears this year from McCormick County, SC, just across the lake from Lincoln and Elbert  Counties, GA.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 22, 2021)

NCHillbilly said:


> For the first time, I've seen several trail camera pics of bears this year from McCormick County, SC, just across the lake from Lincoln and Elbert  Counties, GA.



I’ve heard of multiple Lincoln Co. sightings and had one destroy a trough feeder in Taliaferro.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> I’ve heard of multiple Lincoln Co. sightings and had one destroy a trough feeder in Taliaferro.


Yep, one tore down a guy's feeder that I know in McCormick.


----------

